# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Harlequin Rasbora

## chua

Where can i buy wild Harlequin Rasbora?

And what is the cost for it?

Thks.

----------


## schema

Biotope-Bt Merah got Rasbora Espei(wild?)
Eco-Lavender got Rasbora Espei

I got my Hengel at Eco, but no more stock(took all 16 left)

abt $1 each for most sp.

----------


## MrTree

what biotope selling is harlequin..only a couple espei mixed inside.

hengeli is very common, around 40 cents.

espei sometimes found at C328 and TB, TPY..about 50 cents each too.

espei is wild, but i think the other two species are not.

----------


## chua

May i know what is the different between these 3 species?

Better if got pictures.

Thks.

----------


## Simon

T. espei


T. hengli


T. heteromoropha

let me see if I can help with the IDing, harlequin is usually the easiest to spot. hengli is said to be less reddish than espei? or it has something to do with the extra strip of the hengli which gives the hengli the common name as glowlight rasbora? how about someone shedding some light on this?

**all pictures are extracted from Aquajapan**

----------


## chua

Whoa.

The pics really help.
On the last thread i posted, someone actually said that the wild harq can be very red too. Those breed one that i saw from some LFS is light brown in colour. Not so attractive.

Wonder where can get those wild and super red one?

Thks for the pics, Simon.

----------


## hwchoy

There are four know members of the genus _Trigonostigma_. These being:_T. heteromorpha_ - The Harlequin or Red Harlequin. This is the Type Species for the genus _Trigonostigma_._T. hengeli_ - &amp;quot;hengeli&amp;quot; means it is named after a man (because it ends in &amp;quot;i&amp;quot :Wink:  Mr. Hengel so it is also called Hengel's Harlequin or Hengel's Rasbora. Also commonly called glowlight rasbora._T. espei_ - I am not completely sure about &amp;quot;espei&amp;quot; but I belive it DOES NOT mean it is named after &amp;quot;Mr. ESPE&amp;quot;  :Smile:  rather it is a latin word but I have no idea what it means [:0]. However it is confusing because in latin espei is masculine while trigonostigma is feminine, so rightfully the epitet (the species name) should follow the gender of the genus. This is latin grammatical rule. So perhaps there is a Mr. Espe, any one knows? This commonly also called the lambchop rasbora by virtue of the shape of the black patch looking like a piece of lambchop._T. somphongsi_ - This is another fish that is named after a man, in this case a Thai man Khun (Mr.) Somphong.
The harlequin are distributed in the Sunda region, i.e. Malay peninsula (including Singapore and the Riau Islands), Sumatra and Kalimantan. The hengeli has a similar distribution with the type locality being in the Jambi province of Sumatra.

Both the espei and somphongsi is found in the Indo-china region. The espei is found in South-east Thailand around the Trat province and Cambodia, while the somphongsi is found around the same area in the Mekong drainage.

here's what the wild Harlequin _Trigonostigma heteromorpha_ looks like…

 


here are some pics of the _Trigonostigma espei_ do note there are two common colour variants, a red/bronze and a gold/yellow. Identifying feature is the shape of the black patch.

----------

